# Wood Firmwares v1.28



## Another World (Mar 31, 2011)

*Wood Firmwares v1.28*
Update




The illusion captivates the illustrious organic fabric, swells the blood-filled synapses, decimates the incorruptible woven dream, grown of a seed bent on dark tides, swarms of behemoth might, the thunder of its presence echoing deep with desire. Tis’ the same illusion all Gods grant kings to lead their blind subjects by. 

_Mertoth the Sage
The Year of the Feather_



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • for homebrew that use libefs efs_path filled by loader.
> 
> *Interface*:
> ...






Wood R4 v1.28 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.28 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.28 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Snailface (Mar 31, 2011)

Change Log said:
			
		

> -snip-
> *Core:*
> • for homebrew that use libefs efs_path filled by loader.
> -snip-


Can anybody explain what this means? Thanks!


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 31, 2011)

Big thanks for the update, as usual


----------



## z.g (Mar 31, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Can anybody explain what this means? Thanks!


some homebrews start faster and have less problem.


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 31, 2011)

Sweet, thanks YWG.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wood seems to get the most frequent updates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should get a R4i


----------



## Another World (Mar 31, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Wood seems to get the most frequent updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i really like the r4i gold by the .cn team. i would recommend it for a ds-mode flash kit that works well on the dsi. you can't go wrong with the wood firmware and the r4i gold has a pretty nice build with no contact issues (yet...). the only catch is that they are currently making the compatible build of wood, yet i don't expect them to stop anytime soon.

-another world


----------



## Clookster (Mar 31, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. 

And this shit acekard clone sells you a new 3DS card after six months of scene activity.

Very good recommendation.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Greta update! Thanks!


----------



## Dreamersoy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, big thanks.

No Lego Star Wars III update? (black screen in first level cave)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 31, 2011)

maybe lego hasnt been reported. Noticed Portuguese, is it a language? i mean how many languages are there for wood


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is the .CN one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Can you give me a link on www.priceangels.com ?


----------



## trigao (Mar 31, 2011)

Dreamersoy said:
			
		

> Yeah, big thanks.
> 
> No Lego Star Wars III update? (black screen in first level cave)




pass the first level without problem with 1.28..... i think he forgot to report the fix....

try format your card



thank you so much YWG for this update


----------



## Coto (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you again another world.


----------



## ywg (Mar 31, 2011)

Dreamersoy said:
			
		

> No Lego Star Wars III update?No. Because only reproducible bug reports can be fixed. Don't see any about SWIII.
> QUOTE(black screen in first level cave)


Just finished 1st level — all fine.


----------



## trev1 (Mar 31, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Which one is the .CN one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.priceangels.com/R4i_Gold_SDHC_R...NDS_p10018.html

or this one works on wood and the 3ds (im not able to find the older ds/dsi version...in the past they never carried it...), but im not sure of the most recent updates

http://www.priceangels.com/R4i_3D_Revoluti...Si__p19605.html


YWG THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK...your updates are pure dedication..:}


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

trev1 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.
Going to order the 3DS version right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
(I know about all the R4 hate, I truly loved the original R4 at its release. The best build quality flashcard ever and was totaly worth the money at its time)
edit: done ordering it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Will report as soon as I receive it. THANKS YWG for the constant updates!


----------



## trev1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> trev1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have the r4igold 3ds one i ordered it before the U.S launch and its a nice stable cart ....you cant go wrong with WOOD!  i have a dstwo as well ...but this cart is great for the pricetag


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Cant wait to try this out.
Well most people talk about features of flashcarts(including myself).. but really? 
I dont know about others, but I barely use any of the features that high-end flashcart like the Supercard DStwo and the iEvolution comes with.

I just play backups, run some homebrew, use cheat codes if required(all flashcart does it!) and that it!
And it seems the R4 with wood does it pretty well!
I totally dislike my AK2i's build quality. I have had 2 Ak2i's so far, and the contact issue bothers me as hell. Sometimes I play and in the middle of the game it freezes, I restart my DS to find out that the card is not being read(hence contact issues) -.-.


----------



## ywg (Mar 31, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> you can't go wrong with the wood firmware and the r4i gold has a pretty nice build with no contact issues (yet...).Can confirm that. Use one r4i dsn card from october'10 as main developing card till now — no any problem with contacts. Of course developing assume more intensive use.
> QUOTE(trev1 @ Mar 31 2011, 03:17 PM) i have the r4igold 3ds one i ordered it before the U.S launch and its a nice stable cart


Also have this one. This is updated r4i dsn one. The important change for me is a faster internal memory — this mean faster game launching.


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Mar 31, 2011)

Still no SourceCode...


----------



## syrusch (Mar 31, 2011)

Schicksalsheld said:
			
		

> Still no SourceCode...



I'm looking for the sources too. Maybe someday...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2011)

syrusch said:
			
		

> Schicksalsheld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The source will not be opened due to people not releasing their source with their update.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 31, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> syrusch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was GPL'd, *all derivatives must also be GPL'd*.

YWG, if you're not willing to re-open the google code I'm sure we'd be willing to host the source on filetrip.  This of course would be read-only, but it would go along with the GPL's demands that the source must be available.


----------



## Another World (Mar 31, 2011)

Clookster said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> And this shit acekard clone sells you a new 3DS card after six months of scene activity.
> 
> Very good recommendation.



your opinion is yours alone. the r4i gold from the .cn team is a great card. its based on the designs acekard sold to the public, and is not an exact copy/clone of the ak2i or the r4 ultra (which was designed, built, supported, and released by team acekard). if chrysler makes a few dodge vehicles based on chrysler plans, are all dodge vehicles clones of chrysler? its a ridiculous idea to consider that something built from plans is a blatant clone especially when you consider the negative impact the word "clone" has in this "scene."

yes, they were the first team to contact me stating they had a card working on the 3ds. why not release an updated version of their card and bank on that? any business person would do the same thing. chrysler releases cheaper versions of their cars under different names to make more money! making money is the reason the .cn guys released a flash kit. additionally they took the smart route and partnered with YWG to develop the firmware. i really don't see the problem with their smart business choices. wood is great, the r4i gold is a well built card, and it does what it should -- it plays roms and homebrew with high support.

based on your comments i will have to assume that you have never used the r4i gold from the .cn team, furthermore that you have never contacted to team to discuss any one part of the card, their business plan, or the development process. i can only assume this because your comments appear to have been made from someone who is extremely misinformed and who base their comments on what they read on forums.

-another world


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha, I am sure he was another anti-R4 guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

People does not seem to like the brand "R4" because of 1000 clones. But I am sure every penny spent on the ones that are Wood compatable is worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
YWG releases the updates faster than any flashcart team or any other firmware.


----------



## kineticUk (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks ywg great to keep seeing these updates. Love this firmware.

Id also like to add that I'm also a big fan of the r4igold.. the hate is bullshi*, its annoying to read but im not bothered.

I bought the r4igold not long before xmas, because I wanted another flashcart to use in my DSi but wanted to continue using wood _(Having used the firmware for a long time on my DS lite with my trusty acekard RPG). _I didn't want to get another ak2i because I think the build quality is shit _(hit and miss, normally misses.. got one of four with no problems yet)_ and am a bit too old to understand the hating on r4, boring ass "we hate noobs" thing that went along with using that card. Sounds f-in pathetic and not cool at all. Its not cool at all imo, if I can help someone I'd try.

I don't believe for a second that the "haterz" have ever seen or used an r4igold. The only negative(s?) is there hasn't been/isn't going to be an update for it so it can run on the 3DS _(I'd have to get the new version hardware and pay for it)_ and it has r4 in the name if that bothers you _(first DS cart I ever had was the original r4, I still have it and it still works perfectly now and it runs wood...what?)._ I wish the r4ids.cn team would reconsider releasing a working update for the old cards eventually just to give the haterz less ammunition while improving their own reputation but nevermind.

3DS version is cheap enough and the new hardware is better _(thanks for the info ywg)._ If I was gonna buy a 3DS _(Not now. More DSi homebrew/hacking ftw)_ I would probably buy their card again. Running wood firmware on well built hardware in all nintendo (3)DS(i) systems. The only thing that could kill it.. same as most carts, if the team does a runner we're donald ducked.

The build quality of the r4igold is "quality" imo and with wood you get a clean firmware, that does what it should and does it very very well. It may not have all the "special" features or glitz some other firmwares have but it is _(for various other reasons and imo)_ the best ds mode firmware currently and its still being improved/updated. I have been very happy since getting my r4igold and the team fixed the one issue I have had with the card _(about 1 week after I sent them an email)._ Because of the build/wood, this cart is better than any of the ak2's and ak2i's I've had and it compares to my rpg as far as I'm concerned _(which I love for the same reasons. Build quality and wood firmware)._

If you wanna continue with the r4(igold) hate ting then just continue but note haterz fail.

You'll be happier if you use one.


----------



## perkele (Apr 1, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> Noticed Portuguese, is it a language? i mean how many languages are there for wood


More than 200 million speak Portuguese, that's more than Russian, Japanese or German.


----------



## sniperdmaa (Apr 1, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> maybe lego hasnt been reported. Noticed Portuguese, is it a language? i mean how many languages are there for wood



Yes, it is a language. Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Apr 2, 2011)

Anything new related to the SourceCode????


----------



## ShadowtearX (Apr 4, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.28
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.28
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.28


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## thelibra (Apr 5, 2011)

I am just wondering... is WOOD compatible with R4Gold if i want to play DS games on my 3DS?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 5, 2011)

Wood works on the 3DS (on a supported flash cart).


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2011)

thelibra said:
			
		

> I am just wondering... is WOOD compatible with R4Gold if i want to play DS games on my 3DS?
> Using the R4i Gold on the 3DS with Wood, won't change anything and Wood will work just fine.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Schicksalsheld @ Apr 2 2011, 03:45 AM) Anything new related to the SourceCode????


Did you attempt to read the thread? It's still locked


----------



## Coto (Apr 12, 2011)

Do woodr4 work on a _R4iLL_??


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Do woodr4 work on a _R4iLL_??


Nope, YSmenu does though


----------



## Coto (Apr 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u_u thank u man!


----------



## thelibra (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the hard work! I have a question tho... and it's a bit complicated: 

I just got an Acekard2i ... i am wondering if i can use Wood with it for my 3DS (for nds games). Wood just seems a lot less confusing than the program that Acekard2i comes with!


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 14, 2011)

thelibra said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hard work! I have a question tho... and it's a bit complicated:
> 
> I just got an Acekard2i ... i am wondering if i can use Wood with it for my 3DS (for nds games). Wood just seems a lot less confusing than the program that Acekard2i comes with!


1. No you can't.
2. What the hell's wrong with using AKAIO?


----------

